# June Haul



## jaylilee (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I had items coming in slowly, I decided to just show everything I've gotten this month. I am fairly new to makeup, so this is basically my "start."





  	Not pictured here: MAC Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation in NC42, MAC Prep + Prime, and MAC Pro longwear concealer in NC20.

  	I still have some stuff coming in the mail, but otherwise, since june officially started, this is it 

  	from top to bottom, left to right:
  	Blush palette:
	ROW 1: empty pan, Raizin, Fever
	ROW 2: Dollymix, Pinch Me, Dirty Plum.
  	Dirty plum broke on its way here, and I had to repack it…sad thing, but it does the job.
  	Right under palette: Strange Potion lipglass from the Surf, Baby! MAC collection.
  	Smashbox Lipshine in Melon-Drama, Smashbox Color Zoom Liquid Lipstick in Glam and Luxe.
  	A base coat for my nails, OPI for Sephora in A Color that Can’t be Tamed.
  	MAC MSF in Refined and Smooth Merge.
  	MAC Pigments: Golden Olive, Naked (below)
  	Urban Decay eyeshadow potion primer, and Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On eye pencil in Zero.
  	MAC Cream Color base in Dusk and Pearl
  	and MAC Eyeshadow in Blackberry and Quarry.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 5, 2011)

nice haul!!! UD glide on pencil in zero is my HG liner ^_^


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 5, 2011)

Good start haul! Dirty Plum was my first MAC blush and I have it on today!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, guys!
  	US: I don't know how I ever lived without it. It lasts so long! I love it.
  	Kim, I need a very light hand with dirty plum else I end up looking bruised lol but it's such a gorgeous plum color.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 5, 2011)

nice haul! love pearl!


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

that cream color base in dusk looks really pretty


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 6, 2011)

aiyssa said:


> that cream color base in dusk looks really pretty


  	yes it is! it's a gorgeous base for eyeshadow, in my opinion.


----------

